# Potential Claim



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Guy's (and Gals), I'm after some advice.

A couple of weeks ago, my old man sold his Landrover Freelander. It was a private sale for £1800 to and older couple. My father asked if they had insurance etc before selling and they said yes they did. 

Around half an hour after completing the sale my father received a text from them saying they had just got home but had been involved in a minor incident (just a bump from what I can gather). 

Now today I have had a call from Admiral saying the other party are claiming and they are claiming against our policy because we were still insuring the vehicle (sold it at 7:30pm and was too late to cancel that night with Admiral so did it the next morning).

Where do I stand on this? Can they claim from me even though we have a text from the buyer saying he crashed it?

Cheers in advance,

Lee.

Edit: Forgot to add that we are on a multicar policy if that makes any difference although it shouldn't as they are advertised as completely seperate policies just combined for ease and monetary discount?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just tell Admiral the circumstances, that the car was sold and that they need to redirect the claim to the new owners (give them the new owners' name and address if you still have it).

This is a problem with the MID, claims often go straight the Insurer showing on the MID at the time, but there are cases such as this where there will be a new owner who is not yet showing on the MID.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay mate thanks. We still have the Name, and telephone number and know he only lives locally. 

Thanks for the quick reply by the way, I appreciate it.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how they can make claim against person which name is not on policy?


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you say that because of where I said "Can they claim from me"? If so it's my terrible wording sorry! I meant claim from us! (I wrote me becuase I organised the multicar policy).


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Old man has just spoken to Admiral, passed on the details and Admiral says it should be no problem now. Shortest thread ever?! 

Thanks for the help nonetheless!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted Lee. I thought that Shiny would be along to help :thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cheers Sarah! Yea I was hoping he would notice the thread, was duly not let down!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Okay mate thanks. We still have the Name, and telephone number and know he only lives locally.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply by the way, I appreciate it.


You should have his name and address for the V5 change over..


----------

